# Ethernet 10/100 driver for presario f731AU - new thread



## ricwong (Feb 25, 2008)

hi all 

i also have a same problem here.could someone please find the drivers for my Presario F731Au notebook.Im looking for the wireless and ethernet drivers.

Network Cards
Card 1	
Model	Atheros AR5007 802.11b/g WiFi Adapter
Description	[10] Atheros AR5007 802.11b/g WiFi Adapter




Motherboard

Manufacturer	Quanta
Model	30EA
Version	86.09
Serial Number	None3

CPU	AMD Turion 64 X2 TL-58
Cpu Socket	Socket S1
Processor Upgrade	None
Max CPU Speed	1900 MHz

System Slots	2 PCI

OnBoard devices	
Video (Enabled) 64

Memory Summary	
Location	System board or motherboard
Maximum Capacity	2048 MBytes
Memory Slots	2
Error Correction	None
Use	System memory


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet 10/100 driver for presario f731AU*

Hi,
Try these drivers. They are for an F731AU series.
If you have a different model please post a new thread and link me to it.

The Atheros wireless:
http://www.acerpanam.com/flex/acerdrivers/bin/drivers.html?CFID=6596786&CFTOKEN=73069701
Please input Acer Aspire 5100, it has the same wireless card.
Download and install manually

The lan driver is here:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_630a_winxp2k_14.10.html
Download and install manually

Be sure you have installed the chipset driver first.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## pencapchew (Jan 16, 2008)

I want to ask isn't the LAN driver is the chipset? Because it has the same installation procedure? I thought I have installed the wrong chipset, that's why I reinstall my laptop all over again. :normal:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi pencapchew,
The reason I asked you to do a reinstall is because you downloaded a bunch of different drivers at first(before I stepped in). The chipset driver should always be the very first driver installed. The chipset controls how certain other drivers are installed and used. Many people do not install the chipset driver first and in doing so cause other drivers to not install properly. Many people also attempt to try various drivers and do not remove the old ones before installing the new one.. This can also cause drivers to not install properly.
In your case I thought it was better to start with a fresh install rather then try to correct the errors that may cause problems.
As far as the Lan, it is not part of the chipset but installs about the same because they are both nVidia drivers. 
Hope this helps.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## pencapchew (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi BCCOMP, 

Noted. Thanks. :smile:


----------



## ricwong (Feb 25, 2008)

Thank You BCCOMP!!


----------



## ricwong (Feb 25, 2008)

BCCOMP please gv me the link to download my F731AU notebook chipset drivers.thanks again!


----------



## ricwong (Feb 25, 2008)

ricwong said:


> BCCOMP please gv me the link to download my F731AU notebook chipset drivers for windows xp pro.thanks again!


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

BCCOMP might not be around for a few days. Here is the Chipset link you requested:

http://www.acerpanam.com/synapse/da...r V8.251_060427a-034514C-Acer_XP-2K(WHQL).zip

HTH

Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI All,
Thanks for the backup brow96,
Hi ricwong, 
I am sorry for not getting back to you sooner.
My concern is that the chipset should have been installed first. The rest of the drivers have to be installed in a certain order. I know brow96 is familiar with the order and how they should be installed. I will try to keep an eye on this thread to help.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## ricwong (Feb 25, 2008)

hi BCCOMP,
sorry for my late reply,could u teach me how to uninstall the chipset driver in my F731AU notebook?because before i have installed chipset driver and some other drivers after downgraded to windows xp,only the wireless and lan drivers are needed.if uninstalled the chipset driver,the audio,graphic and etc drivers will be uninstalled too?and last question i need to ask,my wireless led is always turned ON even i turned OFF,and the led is in orange color,what kind of problem is that?


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

ricwong said:


> hi BCCOMP,
> sorry for my late reply,could u teach me how to uninstall the chipset driver in my F731AU notebook?because before i have installed chipset driver and some other drivers after downgraded to windows xp,only the wireless and lan drivers are needed.if uninstalled the chipset driver,the audio,graphic and etc drivers will be uninstalled too?and last question i need to ask,my wireless led is always turned ON even i turned OFF,and the led is in orange color,what kind of problem is that?


OK, obvious question! Why do you want to uninstall the Main Chipset drivers? They NEED to be there or a lot of things will not work right, maybe even lock your machine up.

The Main Chipset drivers control the operations of the following:

# 1 - PCI Bus
# 2 - USB Bus
# 3 - IDE Bus
# 4 - Video Bus

Removing the Main Chipset drivers will, HOPEFULLY, cause a reversion to the MS Default drivers. HOPEFULLY! If it doesn't? Then there is a real good chance you won't be able to boot your machine. The solution at that point will a "Wipe and Reinstall" evolution.

So before I give you instructions on how to remove it. I need to know the Why part. Maybe we can fix it or make it work better. 

If you are determine to remove them? Then save all the drivers you have installed to a separate device, i.e. USB Stick, CD, DVD, etc. Because you won't, most likely, be able to get back on the internet until you install the Ethernet Driver, or the WLAN model drivers.

OK, here is our (collective) statement on how to do a Vista downgrade to XP. This has been worked out over many different laptops and desktops.

Some things we've learned the hard way in these conversions:

# 1 - MINIMUM Windows XP SP1 or things won't work properly!

# 2 - Windows XP SP2 is the PREFERRED MINIMUM w/all follow on updates!

# 3 - Windows DirectX Version 9.0C or greater, MANDATORY no Exceptions!

# 4 - Install the Main Chipset drivers FIRST, after the above is done!

# 5 - Microsoft Universal Audio Architecture (UAA) Driver, is Next!

# 6 - Install Modem, Sound, LAN, WLAN, SD/MMC Card Reader Drivers, etc!

We've found (here) that if it's done in this order there are fewer problems all around. There are some things that are not going to work as well in Windows XP as they do under Windows Vista. Those are the results of hardware features that can only be accessed via Windows Vista. There is nothing that can be done about that from a drivers stand point. ONLY the manufacturer of the device can change that.

There are several "tools" that can help in this matter, and they are:

 *PC Wizard 2008 * 

 *PCI32 * 

 *AltiPCI * 

All of these programs help us and you find the device drivers you are having problems with. All, can produce a report that can be attached to a message here.

I or BCCOMP will be more than happy to assist you. But please explain why you want to do this, please?

Bill

P.S. on the LED for your WLAN module. The color of the LED is a status indicator, it can be an indicator of faulty configuration too. But that would depend a lot on the type of setup you ware running for your wireless device.

Bill


----------



## ricwong (Feb 25, 2008)

im so appreciate with ur assist, and thank you. sorry for my poor english , hope u will understand.some of my friends said i need to reinstall the chipset drivers before i reinstall a new drivers,because i was tryed install many times of uncorrect drivers,heard from my friends if i dont remove the and reinstall the chipset drivers even the wireless and lan drivers is correct it may not working too. i need the Chipset,Modem, Sound, LAN, WLAN, SD/MMC Card Reader Drivers, etc drivers.could u help on this?


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

ricwong said:


> im so appreciate with ur assist, and thank you. sorry for my poor english , hope u will understand.some of my friends said i need to reinstall the chipset drivers before i reinstall a new drivers,because i was tryed install many times of uncorrect drivers,heard from my friends if i dont remove the and reinstall the chipset drivers even the wireless and lan drivers is correct it may not working too. i need the Chipset,Modem, Sound, LAN, WLAN, SD/MMC Card Reader Drivers, etc drivers.could u help on this?


OK, here are the steps that MUST be done, and the ORDER in which the must be. OR, you are probably wasting your time:

# 1 - MINIMUM Windows XP SP1 or things won't work properly!

# 2 - Windows XP SP2 is the PREFERRED MINIMUM w/all follow on updates!

# 3 - Windows DirectX Version 9.0C or greater, MANDATORY no Exceptions!

# 4 - Install the Main Chipset drivers FIRST, after the above is done!

# 5 - Microsoft Universal Audio Architecture (UAA) Driver, is Next!

# 6 - Install Modem, Sound, LAN, WLAN, SD/MMC Card Reader Drivers, etc!

Use the above as a "Check Off" list. Make sure everything is done in that order. Make sure you have it ALL done, up to step five, before you start installing any other drivers. Todays modern Operating Systems are interlocked at a deep level. Do something out of order? You won't like the results. If you'd like an example? Then look up Microsoft's UAA driver and you'll find out WHY it must be installed BEFORE you install either the sound or modem drivers! Because installing it AFTER those driver installations have failed will mess up your whole system.


*HP's version of the Microsoft UAA Driver*

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...8-1&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&os=228&product=1817059

*Main Chipset Driver*

http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_630i_610i_winxp_16.08.html

*Graphics Driver*

http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/GRAPHICS-BOARD/NVIDIA/NVIDIA-32bit-ForceWare-GeForce-Go-15655.shtml

*Audio Driver (for AMD)*

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...n&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3180330&os=228&lang=en

*Modem Driver*

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...=ob-43284-1&cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&dlc=en&lang=en

*Special Note # 1:*

Both the *Audio* and the *Modem* drivers must be installed manually! Instructions are here:

After installing Microsoft Universal Audio Architecture.doc 

Print these out so that you will have a handy reference!

*Ethernet / LAN Driver*

http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_630a_winxp2k_14.10.html

You will have to do a manual install of this driver!

*Wireless / WLAN Driver*

http://www.acerpanam.com/flex/acerdrivers/bin/drivers.html?CFID=6596786&CFTOKEN=73069701

*Media Card Reader (SD/MCC)*

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...n&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3180330&os=228&lang=en

*Quick Launch Buttons*

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...=ob-56605-1&cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&dlc=en&lang=en

*AMD CPU Driver*

http://www.amd.com/us-en/assets/content_type/utilities/setup.zip

*Webcam Application and Driver package*

ftp://ftp.compaq.com/pub/softpaq/sp33501-34000/sp33544.exe

*Special Note # 2:*

Do not install this driver until AFTER you install the Audio and Modem Drivers! Some files are required to be installed PRIOR to it's (webcam) installation. Which the Modem and Audio Drivers provide.

If this works? I wish to than BCCOMP and pencapchew for their work, assistance and feedback in resolving these issues on pencapchew Compaq F731AU Laptop.

If this doesn't work? Then I take the blame.

IF at ANY point something doesn't work? STOP and get back to us here. We'll try to determine why it didn't work and try to provide a solution.

HTH

Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi All,:wave:

"If this doesn't work? Then I take the blame."?
Hey brow96,
Very well put together post on the procedure of installing the drivers.
As in pencapchew case (I believe) the drivers were not installed in order so a reformat was needed. So why take the blame?:4-dontkno You have done an excellent job on this.ray:

Ricwong,
If you have attempted to install drivers in the wrong order, or have not uninstalled drivers that did not work before installing the new drivers, I would also suggest a reformat.
A quick look at the work brow96 did in the previous post should get you on track. My suggestion would be to download the drivers posted to a CD so you will have a backup for the furture. 
As brow96 states, if you run into a problem STOP and let us know before proceeding farther.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## ricwong (Feb 25, 2008)

oh thanks again!if this doesn't work i wont blame u.u help me alots on my problems.thank you!i will try it now, if anything doesn't work i will inform u asap!


----------



## garaug (Mar 10, 2008)

I tried all methods posted above for 3 days and I gave up!!!
I make a call to HP and tell them my problem. My problem solved, and I would like to share solution direct from HP with everyone who having the same problem with me.

Audio:


Before installing the Audio and Modem Drivers, we need to install the 'Microsoft Universal Audio Architecture (UAA) Bus Driver for High Definition Audio'.

Once we install the UAA drivers, we need to restart the notebook and then install the Audio drivers.

I will provide you the link from where you can install the UAA drivers and also Audio, Modem drivers.

Here is the link from where you can install the UAA drivers:

ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp32501-33000/sp32646.exe

Note: Please do not click on the above link. Copy and paste the link to the new Internet explorer address bar.


After installing the UAA Bus Driver here is the link from where you can install the Audio drivers:


ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp34001-34500/sp34200.exe 

Please follow the below steps to install Audio driver after installing the UAA Bus driver


This will create a swsetup folder in C drive ("C:\swsetup\sp34200") 

Installing this driver may result in an error. But continue with the following steps to get the audio driver installed correctly. 

1. Click on Start and select Run. Now type devmgmt.msc and press enter. 
2. Right click on "Audio device on High Definition Audio Bus" and click Update driver. 
3. Select "Install from a list or specific location" 
4. Click Next. Then select "Don't search, I will choose the driver to install" 
5. Click Next and then select "Sound, video and game controller" from the list. 
6. Click Next and then click Have Disk. 
7. Click Browse C:\swsetup\sp34200 folder and select the .inf (wis30b2a) file and click open and Continue with the onscreen instructions.


Modem:

ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp33501-34000/sp33742.exe



Please follow the below steps to install Modem driver.


This will create a swsetup folder in C drive ("C:\swsetup\sp33742") 

Installing this driver may result in an error. But continue with the following steps to get the audio driver installed correctly. 

1. Click on Start and select Run. Now type devmgmt.msc and press enter. 
2. Right click on "Modem" and click Update driver. 
3. Select "Install from a list or specific location" 
4. Click Next. Then select "Don't search, I will choose the driver to install" 
5. Click Next and then select "Modem" from the list. 
6. Click Next and then click Have Disk. 
7. Click Browse C:\swsetup\sp33742 folder and select the .inf (wis30b2a) file and click open and Continue with the onscreen instructions. 


Graphics:

http://download.softpedia.ro/dl/0dd...86/4766ad7d/300040288/drivers/VIDEO/15655.exe

OR

http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/169.21/169.21_forceware_winxp_32bit_english_whql.exe

OR

ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp33501-34000/sp33537.exe


1. Click on Start and select Run. Now type devmgmt.msc and press enter.
2. Right click on "Video Controllers" and click Update driver.
3. Select "Install from a list or specific location"
4. Click Next. Then select "Don't search, I will choose the driver to install"
5. Click Next and then select "Display Adapters" from the list.
6. Click Next and then click Have Disk.
7. Click Browse C:\swsetup\sp33537 folder and select the .inf file and click open and Continue with the onscreen instructions.


Quick Launch/Easy Access Buttons:

ftp://ftp.compaq.com/pub/softpaq/sp34501-35000/sp34796.exe


Touchpad:

ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp33501-34000/sp33751.exe 


Network/Ethernet:

ftp://202.65.194.212/cn/nic/Driver_5673_XP_0820.zip

OR

ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp33001-33500/sp33411.exe


Wireless: 

ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp34001-34500/sp34152.exe

OR

ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp32001-32500/sp32156.exe


Ricoh 5-in-1 Card Reader Driver: 

ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp33001-33500/sp33413.exe 


Chipset:

ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp33001-33500/sp33031.exe

OR

ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp36501-37000/sp36607.exe 

Please follow the instructions below to download and install the driver: 

1. Open the URL provided and click the download button.
2. Once the download starts, a pop-up window will appear on the screen. 
3. Choose to save the download to a folder in the hard drive (preferably desktop)
4. Once the download is complete, close the download window. 
5. Double click the downloaded file. This will start the installation of the driver on the Presario.
6. Restart the computer.

P/S: I'm guesting that although every1 is Presario F731AU, but it seems like the spec might be different, for eg: my wireless is using broadcom. So, please verify with PC Wizard what you are using or call HP with notebook's serial number, you will get the exact answer.


----------



## pencapchew (Jan 16, 2008)

BCCOMP said:


> Hi All,:wave:
> 
> "If this doesn't work? Then I take the blame."?
> Hey brow96,
> ...


Yeah, no worries bro. It's all about trial and error. :tongue:



garaug said:


> I tried all methods posted above for 3 days and I gave up!!!
> I make a call to HP and tell them my problem. My problem solved, and I would like to share solution direct from HP with everyone who having the same problem with me.
> 
> .....
> ...


Hi garaug, 

Any steps and order for installation on all these drivers?


----------



## garaug (Mar 10, 2008)

pencapchew said:


> Yeah, no worries bro. It's all about trial and error. :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure about that as I just repair some of the drivers, but I guess the fundamental still there.

windows setup -> chipset->graphic -> UAA -> sound -> modem -> other


----------



## bvjh (Mar 25, 2008)

I am having the same challenges with a 759WM. I reformatted and loded XP pro thinking I would be able to find xp drivers with no problem....WRONG!!
I basically need all drivers for this computer and I have NO idea where to look and I dont have a Vista disk to take it back nor do I want to. Vista is a dirty word around this house...I have had MAJOR problems and XP is not only more stable but more familiar.
ANY help would be highly appreciated.

Presario f759WM
AMD Atholon 64x2 Dual Core Processor TK-57
1.90Ghz 
960MB Ram


----------



## soloman (Apr 17, 2008)

garaug said:


> I tried all methods posted above for 3 days and I gave up!!!
> I make a call to HP and tell them my problem. My problem solved, and I would like to share solution direct from HP with everyone who having the same problem with me.
> 
> Audio:
> ...



hi garaug, i want to know if using this method to install the audio driver. is it the problem of speaker cant mute even if enchanted with headphone is solved? and the link to download the Quick Launch/Easy Access Buttons cannot use.. did u have others? and i want the driver of webcam too.. your help is appreciated!


----------



## allee (Apr 29, 2008)

I have presario f762au amd notebook with nvidia graphics. I think it is same with f731au base on he same mobo and chipsets. I got almost all the driver for xp os bit when i try to install ethernet controller which is mcp 7 ethernet by using device manager, it detect the driver but suddenly the nb restart and can't load the windows unless i click on last good configuration. How this can happen..Is the driver not stable or something else.. Hope to hear from ricwang as soon as possible about his result on the given solution..


----------

